# Barking/lunging at other dogs



## Manager (Dec 12, 2014)

My 7 month old has started barking and lunging when he sees other dogs. If allowed to approach them he is nice, taill wagging and wanting to play. If not allowed to approach he gets agitated and his bark becomes angry. I don't want to let him approach other dogs barking and not under control but I also don't want him frustrated and escalating his excitement into aggression.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

give him a prong correction and yell no.

welcome to the forum! we've been expecting you!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you set up play dates for him? Does he know how to play with other dogs appropriately? I would not allow a 7 month old to approach other dogs on leash. Try to distract him with his favorite treat, toy or something else and walk swiftly past other dogs. We use string cheese partially frozen. He loves it and focuses on that. Now, he has no interest in other dogs, even when they are barking and growling him. He looks at them, then focuses on us and we walk away.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Whenever I see a dog in the distance, I always take out her ball or treats and do redirection. After the other dog has passed, reward yours so you make it positive to ignore other dogs.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

what's gotten into you guys? no need for redirection, treats or toys. it's not an 8 week old puppy. all it takes is a "no". if the dogs fails to listen to no then again with a prong correction training needs to start over again from square one. if a dog ignores a no command there are deeper lying issues that need to be addressed. OP what training has been done so far?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

You can do it the prong method, but then you miss out on teaching a core behavior - keeping focus on the handler in the face of distraction. Others are suggesting redirection (I do as well) because it teaches the dog specifically what is wanted INSTEAD of the barking and lunging and will help better teach overall calmness around other dogs.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

scarfish said:


> what's gotten into you guys? no need for redirection, treats or toys. it's not an 8 week old puppy. all it takes is a "no". if the dogs fails to listen to no then again with a prong correction training needs to start over again from square one. if a dog ignores a no command there are deeper lying issues that need to be addressed. OP what training has been done so far?


A correction is used when the pup knows the command and/or the behavior you want and doesn't perform. Sure you can correct him now for lunging and barking, what about next time? He didn't have a chance to learn an alternative behavior.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

There is a balance between rewarding good behavior and compulsion. Sometimes my reward is just not nearly as interesting as the other dog. I'm still trying to find that balance.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Twyla said:


> A correction is used when the pup knows the command and/or the behavior you want and doesn't perform. Sure you can correct him now for lunging and barking, what about next time? He didn't have a chance to learn an alternative behavior.


at 7 months the dog should know "no". the alternative is stop doing what they're doing. wether it's take ther head out of the trash, out of the cat box or stop barking. that's why i believe the OP should revert back to some core training.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

at this age i don't believe you should be treating to avoid unwanted behavior. that's for little puppies. they should already know "no" and if they are ignoring you then a correction is needed. if the dog doesn't know what "no" means by this age then the training has to start over again.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pax8 said:


> You can do it the prong method, but then you miss out on teaching a core behavior - keeping focus on the handler in the face of distraction. Others are suggesting redirection (I do as well) because it teaches the dog specifically what is wanted INSTEAD of the barking and lunging and will help better teach overall calmness around other dogs.


Me too! 

More hints and tip on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...i-cant-control-reactive-dogs.html#post5491369

Good luck!


----------



## Leahmarie14 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm having the same issue with my pup. He is just now 7 months and this behavior began about a month ago. He loves other dogs and just wants to get to them. He is a mess if I don't allow him to go say hi (which I'm not since he acts like a fool). He barks and whines and hops around and pulls...its not aggressive at all but he completely forgets that I exist. While he definitely knows what it means, a "no" does not even come close to doing the trick. We have decided to put him on a prong collar...it has made him much more manageable but I don't want to simply mask the behavior with a stronger collar, I want to truly correct. I want to work on off leash training at some point and I cant have him chasing after other dogs.


----------



## robrymond (Sep 7, 2014)

Manager said:


> My 7 month old has started barking and lunging when he sees other dogs. If allowed to approach them he is nice, taill wagging and wanting to play. If not allowed to approach he gets agitated and his bark becomes angry. I don't want to let him approach other dogs barking and not under control but I also don't want him frustrated and escalating his excitement into aggression.



We have the same issue and he is 7 months. He loves to meet other dogs and is getting heavy, so the pulling is an issue. I try and distract him but sometimes it doesn't work.

He has begun to bark as well if he can't go and see them.


----------

